# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pse ndryshoi drejtimi i makinës?

## skender76

Linda sapo mori patenten ngau makinen e saj ne drejtim te perendimit me shpejtesi 25km/ore per 456 metra pa bere kthes, vetem drejt.                                Kur u ndal, machina e saj ishte e orientume ne drejtim te lindjes.                            Si mund te shpjegohet?

----------


## ABSOLUTE

beri far ndeshja, ajo linda dhe iu kthye makina drejt lindjes
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> beri far ndeshja, ajo linda dhe iu kthye makina drejt lindjes


M'fal nuk e kuptoj pergjigjen, a mund t'ma shpjegosh me fjal te tjera.

----------


## strange

skender, mos ka qen ne north pol, dhe kur ka kalua majën e polit, normal se i eshte drejtuar polit te kundert, E drejt ?

----------


## ABSOLUTE

beri far aksidenti ajo "linda" e goditi ndokush apo e goditi kjo ndoke dhe iu kthye makina nga lindja ...o skendero, si spo e kupton/....   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

> skender, mos ka qen ne north pol, dhe kur ka kalua majën e polit, normal se i eshte drejtuar polit te kundert, E drejt ?


Jo, jo s'ka lidhje Linda e ka shpin ne Lezhe.

----------


## strange

Epo ju qenka prish orientuesi i makinës pra :P

----------


## skender76

> Epo ju qenka prish orientuesi i makinës pra :P


Hy garant se makina ishte n'rregull.

----------


## skender76

> beri far aksidenti ajo "linda" e goditi ndokush apo e goditi kjo ndoke dhe iu kthye makina nga lindja ...o skendero, si spo e kupton/....


Prit e ZOT rrezikun, si t'shkon menja fill e te aksidenti. Pu,pu,pu....

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Prit e ZOT rrezikun, si t'shkon menja fill e te aksidenti. Pu,pu,pu....


PO ajo ende nuk din mire te vozit makinen....
sa e ka marr patentshoferin...
hahahahahhha,

----------


## xhuliana

iu kan henger rrotat e makines...dhe keshtu kahumbur drejtimin.

----------


## Xingaro

Ka hecur me marsh "in dietro"!!!

----------


## skender76

> Ka hecur me marsh "in dietro"!!!


Ma n'fun ni forumist me patent. E gjete. Bravo...

----------


## RaPSouL

Tema eshte konsumuar.

----------

